# OTIS Overload!!!!



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

So, we spent the entire day outside all but to come in to eat yesterday, and got about a million pictures of my kids. I have a few new Favorites to add to my Otis collection-ones that are way too cute not to show the world (Well, all of you DFers)

*Yes, he does run!!!*









*I am Lovin the looks of his head*









*FINALLY he stands the way I want him to!!*









*Break Time*









**many more to come**


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

*Is that the cat I see???*









*And his favorite ball- the Jolly Ball*









*It is looking a little beat up now*









*The "Catch me if you can" look*









**a few more**


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

I told you this was an Overload!!!

*OOOOO NOW I see the Cat*









*This is how I cut his nails*









*Abby feeds him to keep him distracted*









*I LOVE this one*








OK thats all!! lol


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

SDO those are great pictures! I particularly like the nail cutting session... that is too funny. 

Otis sure is a handsome boy!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Renoman said:


> SDO those are great pictures! I particularly like the nail cutting session... that is too funny.
> 
> Otis sure is a handsome boy!


Thanks K- I have to watch the whole time I am cutting them so I don't get a paw-slap upside the head lol


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Thanks K- I have to watch the whole time I am cutting them so I don't get a paw-slap upside the head lol


Bet he could knock you out cold with those monster feet!


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

LOVED the pictures! He is looking mature in his body even if he is still a baby.. Just great ( and uh loved the nail cutting game.. lol.. wish I had a helper.. lol)


----------



## Billiie (Jan 16, 2008)

Omg he is soooo handsome! I love the one of him standing--gosh he has a HUGE head!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Mudra (Nov 1, 2007)

I Love Meeeee Someee Otissssss.. =)


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Ok the first one is the best; all that skin in pause before he takes off.  That made me laugh out loud for real. Thank you for posting all of these. We really do love your big lovey boy!!! that's a great way to start out my day.


----------



## Kotone (Apr 20, 2008)

What great pictures, Sugar! Otis is soooooo handsome! I love him!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Renoman said:


> Bet he could knock you out cold with those monster feet!


HAHA Lets not attempt to find out, shall we??? LOL 


borzoimom said:


> LOVED the pictures! He is looking mature in his body even if he is still a baby.. Just great ( and uh loved the nail cutting game.. lol.. wish I had a helper.. lol)


Haha I am glad I have her or I am not so sure I could do it!! haha


Billiie said:


> Omg he is soooo handsome! I love the one of him standing--gosh he has a HUGE head!!! Gorgeous!


His head is huge- the more to slobber you with, my dear


Mudra said:


> I Love Meeeee Someee Otissssss..





TeddieXRuxpin said:


> Ok the first one is the best; all that skin in pause before he takes off.  That made me laugh out loud for real. Thank you for posting all of these. We really do love your big lovey boy!!! that's a great way to start out my day.





Kotone said:


> What great pictures, Sugar! Otis is soooooo handsome! I love him!


Thank you gals-Glad they made you smile-just a piece of my every day life for you...minus the slime, snoring, gas odor, and snores,of course


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

AWWWW!!! There he is!! He is getting so big...I love the "Break Time" picture...that one is frameworthy! 

What is his height and weight now?

Uallis is around 32 inches and holding steady at 190lb.


----------



## MarleysGirl (Apr 11, 2008)

Hes a good lookin' boy!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> AWWWW!!! There he is!! He is getting so big...I love the "Break Time" picture...that one is frameworthy!
> 
> What is his height and weight now?
> 
> Uallis is around 32 inches and holding steady at 190lb.


Thanks MDawn- he is about 140 and about 29" high- right behind your big lug

MarleysGirl- Thank You


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

very cute pictures Sugar, love that big boy. I also love your little nail clipping assistant. I trim the boys nails while they are on their backs as well. I can just see better that way. Send Abby my way to give treats though alright? I could use the help distracting them. LOL


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> very cute pictures Sugar, love that big boy. I also love your little nail clipping assistant. I trim the boys nails while they are on their backs as well. I can just see better that way. Send Abby my way to give treats though alright? I could use the help distracting them. LOL


Thank you, Inga! I can see Otis' better when he is on his back, too!
HaHa...looks like I am gonna have to loan Abby out to help you gals trim nails!!


----------



## MegaMuttMom (Sep 15, 2007)

Ohhh, I love Otis pictures. There are never too many, I think I will take that as a lesson next time I get my camera out, LOL


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Otis picture overload? Not possible! 

He's really looking good...like several other people, my favorite pic is the one of him getting his nails trimmed and your little helper, lol...very cute! I need to borrow her to do my pups'!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

MegaMuttMom said:


> Ohhh, I love Otis pictures. There are never too many, I think I will take that as a lesson next time I get my camera out, LOL


You Better!!! I can never get enough pictures of Mr Cherokee!!! I think I took about 60-70 pictures that day of Abby And Otis! haha I don't know what I'd do without a digital Camera-I'd be wasting a ton of film for sure!! lol


Shaina said:


> Otis picture overload? Not possible!
> 
> He's really looking good...like several other people, my favorite pic is the one of him getting his nails trimmed and your little helper, lol...very cute! I need to borrow her to do my pups'!


Thank You, Shaina Well...you are about #4 on the list for Abby  And I don't know if you all can afford her- she is pretty costly


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pictures SDO. There will never be such a thing as an Otis overload. I agree with Mdawn. My favorite is Break Time. Such an awesome looking boy


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Man, Oris looks huge! He looks so much bigger than the last time I saw him (in some pocs). He seems to be nice and calm when his nails being trimmed. His little sissy must be doing a great job!

-naoki


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

What a beautiful boy! Mastiffs are so impressive, and so sweet tempered, I love 'em. =)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> Man, Oris looks huge! He looks so much bigger than the last time I saw him (in some pocs). He seems to be nice and calm when his nails being trimmed. His little sissy must be doing a great job!
> 
> -naoki


He has gotten bigger lately- he is starting to bulk up a lot more, now. He only looks calm because he is being fed food!! haha Without the food he is a bugger to trim- all he wants to do is goof off with those big paws in the air!! lol


Pai said:


> What a beautiful boy! Mastiffs are so impressive, and so sweet tempered, I love 'em. =)


Thank you Pai, they are All he wants is love and affection..oh..and food


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

> He has gotten bigger lately- he is starting to bulk up a lot more, now. He only looks calm because he is being fed food!! haha Without the food he is a bugger to trim- all he wants to do is goof off with those big paws in the air!! lol


Otis looks more of an adult then a puppy. (I know you might not wanan here it... He's still your PUPPY.) I guess it's true that many large breed pups get really big when they turn 10~11months old of age. He makes Lennox look like a little lap dog!

-n


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

naoki said:


> Otis looks more of an adult then a puppy. (I know you might not wanan here it... He's still your PUPPY.) I guess it's true that many large breed pups get really big when they turn 10~11months old of age. He makes Lennox look like a little lap dog!
> 
> -n


 I know 
I have been hearing that a lot lately- he still acts puppyish- that is all that matters, I guess!! 

Another one of my friends (this is the 2nd friend) got a EM puppy that is 4 months old and I met him last night- Otis has grown a lot since he was 4 months old!!! Titan is this puppy-he is very sweet!! He is an apricot and my other friends is a brindle- when we get our yard fenced in in the next month or so we are going to start having Mastiff playtime parties here- u wanna come, too??? It is gonna be so much fun!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I agree with Shaina, Otis overload? No such thing!

LOVED the pictures! He is such a handsome boy, and is such a regal looking guy now.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

> I have been hearing that a lot lately- he still acts puppyish- that is all that matters, I guess!!
> 
> Another one of my friends (this is the 2nd friend) got a EM puppy that is 4 months old and I met him last night- Otis has grown a lot since he was 4 months old!!! Titan is this puppy-he is very sweet!! He is an apricot and my other friends is a brindle- when we get our yard fenced in in the next month or so we are going to start having Mastiff playtime parties here- u wanna come, too??? It is gonna be so much fun!!


I know. 

I remember the picture of the brindle puppy you posted few days ago. He’s a cute boy. It’s cool you guys will be able to have Mastiff yard party. That sounds real good. Yeah, wish Lennox could fly down there to join those boys… Right now, his regular playmate is a year old neutered male Dogue de Bordeaux named Kona. He’s a rescued, undersized dog so he is as big as Lennox at 7 months. (Well, he’ll be 7 month old in few days) He’s a store dog for the local dog store I usually go to. They play real good. I wish I had another dog like him so that Lennox always has someone to play with.

-n


----------

